

You should let it crash - whoputitthere
http://variadic.me/posts/2012-10-30-you-should-let-it-crash.html

======
stkni
I agree in principle, but the reality is different and so the principle can be
hard to follow.

In languages without checked exceptions (like C#) you may end up in situation
where you're collating and processing a large collection of items from a
remote source. You've received bad data so ideally you'd just like to log that
and not make the application go down.

But the exception may get thrown by any one of thousands of methods in your
own application or a library. So checking the source to see what's thrown and
adding specific handlers might not be possible or achievable. Checking the
documentation might be an option but in general it's too time consuming or
just non-existant.

So to cope I catch a generic Exception, log the bad data, and carry on.

So yet again what we have is a principle we should aim for but depending on
circumstance you can feel free to ignore.

